# Looking for my first Sig 45 acp



## publius71 (Oct 1, 2013)

I am in the process of buying my first handgun. I have decided on a Sig .45 ACP. I'd like to hear from those who own a P220, P227 or a P250 and get their opinions on which is better. Pro's & con's.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I used a P220 at my first LE dept... and loved it. Accurate and very "soft shooting" for a .45 handgun. Only drawback is it holds 8 rounds (like most single stack .45's)... enter the P227 in 2013...

The P227 is Sig's newest handgun which is essentially the P226 frame/size, but chambered in .45 with a double stack mag... this bumps up the overall capacity to I either (10+1) flush mag or (14+1) w/extended duty mags instead of 8.... without increasing the grip width. Otherwise those 2 models are essentially the same.

Both the P220 & P227 are built for work and continue the Sig legacy for quality.

The Sig P250 is a much different animal all together... as it is a multi-caliber, multi-size pistol that can be configured for an end user to meet their specific needs. You basicall change out barrels and frames or slides to go from compact to full size accross multiple calibers like 9mm, .40, .45 & Sig 357. Honestly, I've never shot one... but I've never met a Sig that I didn't like (except the price).


----------



## publius71 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you for the info! Based on what you said, I'm leaning towards the P227 due the increased capacity. One more question. What's the purpose of the threaded barrel? Are they only used for adding a silencer? I thought they were illegal.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, threaded barrels are for suppressors... which are legal if you file the paperwork properly and pay for a tax stamp... and wait like 9 months, lol. Their still loud imo... it's not like in the movies... but they do suppress the sound a bit.

My choice would be the P227 as well... fyi, any P226 holster will work for the P227. They are the same size, and you'll most likely not find any P227 holsters around.


----------



## publius71 (Oct 1, 2013)

I've been looking online....no one seems to have the 227 in stock.


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a number of Sig 45ACPs (a few P220s, a new P227 and a C3 1911). as was said above, they are soft shooting, reliable, and accurate handguns. I don't have enough ammo through the 227 yet, but so far its a def keeper. The only gripe I have is the capacity of the P220, versus other large frame 45ACPs - but I knew that going into the purchases. 90% of the time I carry either a P220 Carry or Compact (an XDs is the other 10%). the 227 is the HD. Try them out for size and purchase the one the fits the best. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you have big hands, look at the SAR K2 45. Like lots of SIGs, it's a DA/SA gun. It holds 14 in a flush fit magazine and has the best stock trigger I have ever shot. I have shot several Sigs. This gun feels better and has better ergonomics. The only down side is lack of after market goodies. I would love to get night sights for it but I haven't figured that out yet. BTW, it can be had for around $500. Every review has been stellar. It is a big gun. With good belt and holster, it could be carried. But it's more of a night stand gun.

EAA Sarsilmaz SAR K2 Review


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Yes, threaded barrels are for suppressors... which are legal if you file the paperwork properly and pay for a tax stamp... and wait like 9 months, lol. Their still loud imo... it's not like in the movies... but they do suppress the sound a bit.
> 
> My choice would be the P227 as well... fyi, any P226 holster will work for the P227. They are the same size, and you'll most likely not find any P227 holsters around.


They are quite when you use ammunition designed to be used for suppressors "generally they are sub-sonic"


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would choose the Sig that best fits your hand. I had a P220 and It was a sweet shooting pistol and yes it only held 8 but 99% of the time that is enough when it comes to a .45acp. I am interested in the P227 I just don't know if it has a large grip like a glock 21. I say choot em both if you can and then decide.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The P220 is(in my opinion), the finest .45 combat handgun made. While I haven't actually handled the P227, I have heard from owners that the trigger is not very good. The grip is comparable to the P226. It's wider than the P220, but much slimmer than the G21. The P250 is a whole different animal. I've owned a full size and a compact .45. I have no complaints about the P250, but for me, the DAO trigger got old. Get a P220, you will never regret it!


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Sep 22, 2013)

if it's for carry and you can find one the P245 is a nice way to go as well!


----------



## publius71 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, I just picked up my 227 tonight and will be shooting it tomorrow. I also pick up my new Mosquito Thursday. I know that model has had problems when it first came out. Anyone have a newer model they can comment about?


----------



## road_warri0r (Nov 6, 2013)

If you can find one at a decent price, you cant beat the P220 stainless Elite, the little extra weight makes it much better balanced and less recoil.


----------



## buckfynn (Oct 8, 2013)

publius71 said:


> Well, I just picked up my 227 tonight and will be shooting it tomorrow. I also pick up my new Mosquito Thursday. I know that model has had problems when it first came out. Anyone have a newer model they can comment about?


So are going to give us a range report update on your new P227?


----------



## ejfalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Took both the 220Compact and 227Full to the range yesterday. Both shot everything I put thru them - RN and HP. I did put a Hogue grip sleeve on the 227, which helped with the fit. I have big hands. The Compact remains in the EDC rotation, the 227 is the HD gun (along with a Storm 45ACP).


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't say anything about the P227 ... Never seen or held one in person. What I can tell you is the P220 is my favorite .45 and it shoots incredibly accurate and is a joy to shoot.

Whoops, just noticed you already bought a P227 ... Well, now you can tell me about it! Enjoy!!


----------



## publius71 (Oct 1, 2013)

buckfynn said:


> So are going to give us a range report update on your new P227?


Long overdue reply here. But, I've since put 3-400 flawless rounds through it. No misfeeds, stove pipes or anything of the sort. It's incredibly accurate and fun to shoot. I'm currently having the barrel polished at my LGS. The only issue I've had is the sear spring pin went missing after a cleaning. I had to take it to a local smith to have the roll pin replaced. Its eaten everything I've fed it, Blazer aluminum case, Winchester white box, factory reloads, Remington, PMC, Speer...all casings eject uniformly. I don't mind the ergo one piece grip, but I do wish I could change them out with different ones on occasion. I'm also considering getting the QRT from Total Automation and replacing the skinny trigger with a standard one. The opted for the night sights, as I plan on using it for my HD gun.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

No surprise there - a great pistol. Good luck with it!


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

You can't go wrong with either of the three. Let your wallet decide for you.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking to add the 220 Elite Stainless to my Sig stable. I have the P226R as my HD and carry the P239. Debating getting the 220 vs a 1911. Nice read.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

You guy's are funny to me and not because I'm in NY either but if you carry a 45ACP why worry about capacity?? If you can shoot the gun well you are only going to need a rd or 2 to take out your target ! Its not like you are shooting a 9mm or a 380!! I carry my 220 sig most always and with no worries about running dry you should always have extra mag's on you period!


----------



## bj99 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree shift1, one or two shots is all I need, but I have 8+1, plus an extra mag. I have short fingers, and want a smaller grip. My P225 shoots flawless, and I love it. I'm looking for a 220, at a reasonable price. If I was in Law Enforcement, I might want extra capacity.


----------



## tcoz (Jan 18, 2014)

P227 without question. Personally, I put a lot of stock in weapons that are chosen by LE agencies as their duty weapons and the Indiana State Police just chose the P227 as theirs.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

mattdillon said:


> Looking to add the 220 Elite Stainless to my Sig stable. I have the P226R as my HD and carry the P239. Debating getting the 220 vs a 1911. Nice read.


Get both - I did and I love them.


----------



## panchovilla3 (Feb 8, 2014)

BigCityChief said:


> Get both - I did and I love them.


I have the P220 now and am looking at the 1911 SS ( railed ) just for shooting fun/plinker.
Is it still fun shooting the 1911 ? My P220 shoots so smooth . I remember having like 5 guns and I sold them all when I got my P220 back in the late 80's.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

publius71 said:


> Long overdue reply here. But, I've since put 3-400 flawless rounds through it. No misfeeds, stove pipes or anything of the sort. It's incredibly accurate and fun to shoot. I'm currently having the barrel polished at my LGS. The only issue I've had is the sear spring pin went missing after a cleaning. I had to take it to a local smith to have the roll pin replaced. Its eaten everything I've fed it, Blazer aluminum case, Winchester white box, factory reloads, Remington, PMC, Speer...all casings eject uniformly. I don't mind the ergo one piece grip, but I do wish I could change them out with different ones on occasion.  I'm also considering getting the QRT from Total Automation and replacing the skinny trigger with a standard one. The opted for the night sights, as I plan on using it for my HD gun.


Sig's have a lot of moving parts and extra springs, which is why I decided against them, in favor of the CZ.

I now have almost 1,000 rounds through my CZ and it has been flawless -- no missing springs, pins, or anything like that.

The CZ is a much simpler design, closer to the 1911A1 than the Sig's are.

I changed out the guide rod in the CZ for one that is stainless steel, which makes it even more durable in the long term.

Yet another good choice besides Sig is Ruger.


----------



## tcoz (Jan 18, 2014)

panchovilla3 said:


> Is it still fun shooting the 1911 ?.


If you're going to buy one gun and you don't have a 1911, it's an easy decision. Every serious shooter should have a 1911. In my opinion, it's a totally different feel than anything else and I also like the "quirkiness". It'll always be fun to shoot. My 1911 Nitron and M11-A1 are my favorite guns as well as my son's P227. I sound like a walking Sig advertisement.


----------



## motorcityhitman (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a P250 in .45acp. I have about 800 rounds through in and haven't had one problem.Trigger pull is long,but it is extremely smooth and even. I also have the P250 in 9mm and a .40 XChange kit. I was lucky getting the XChange kit before they jacked thje price up $60.00 overnight. Get the P250.You won't regret it.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

tcoz said:


> If you're going to buy one gun and you don't have a 1911, it's an easy decision. Every serious shooter should have a 1911. In my opinion, it's a totally different feel than anything else and I also like the "quirkiness". It'll always be fun to shoot. My 1911 Nitron and M11-A1 are my favorite guns as well as my son's P227. I sound like a walking Sig advertisement.


Every collector should have an authentic 1911A1 sure.

But this pistol is obsolete compared with modern 45 ACPs.


----------

